# Anyone know about "Triple Super Phosphate"?



## stonedwoodsman (Aug 2, 2013)

High Group,
My Outdoor Garden is doing well, healthy and is going nuts!
(I'm in So. New England).
Plants are approaching 6 - 7 feet, and most are starting to flower, or have for a few weeks now.
Jack's Cleaner, Black Domina, White Rhino and now G-13's are starting into Flowering stage.
Still waiting for Cherynobyl, and SFV Blue Chem to start.

- Question - I was given all kinds of Gardening stuff, from an elderly gardening friend, one item specifically, is 'Triple SuperPhosphate'.
This is from the Hoffman Company, is is supposed to be added to the soil/dug in, for slow release of Phosphate.
The stuff looks just like Osmicote, all tiny little round balls/pellets.
* Would this give my plants an added boost of Phosphate, to aid in Flowering???
The NPK numbers are: 0-46-0
Would there be any negative effect in using a few tablespoons to each pot of soil, then watering in?

I've been using Jack's Classic (Vegetative) fertilizer, and have to switch over to a Flower/Bloom formula now.
What do you all use, for a Flower/Bloom Fertilizer???

Any input here, is greatly appreciated!

Just sitting in my Garden, in Amazement!
(...from seed, to 7' tall in just 4 months...Nature sure is an Amazing Mistress, isn't She)! :icon_smile: :holysheep: 

Thankx,
StonedWoodsman


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 2, 2013)

Sounds like your doing great so far.  I wouldn't use that strong of P if I were you. If it looks like osmicote then you have no control on how much is used when it is timed released.  If you use it read the label and see what amounts are used...the "few tablespoons" sounds like too much to me.  
I grow organic so I won't be able to help you but there are lots of people that will be by to help you.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 2, 2013)

stonedwoodsman said:
			
		

> High Group,
> My Outdoor Garden is doing well, healthy and is going nuts!
> (I'm in So. New England).
> Plants are approaching 6 - 7 feet, and most are starting to flower, or have for a few weeks now.
> ...


 
do a few minutes research on Cannaboost. i had read some reviews on growers having their biggest buds EVER w/ this stuff. i am a 1st time id grower, but been growing for a few years ods. i definitely got MY biggest buds w/ the  MOST trics yet. i THINK this stuff was the culprit. the  most potent weed I ever smoked was grown by a 1st year grower using miracle grow and chicken poo, only. whats that tell ya?      GOOD LUCK!!!    7'   YA!!    power of the sun..and a little love.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 2, 2013)

that very well may be true for that grower. but triple rock phosphate is sold in RAW form. giving it to your plants before it has been cooked can lead to many problems.


----------



## Mountain209man (Aug 8, 2013)

Get some Indonesian bat guano for first part of flower...put it in bucket with some molasses for 48 hr mixing occasionally. Dilute first couple times then hit em hard. Then switch to the Jamaican guano in a couple weeks. First part of flowering I still add worm castings to my flower teas. Hope this helps


----------

